# BT in Spain - Costa Del Sol



## nice view (May 18, 2010)

Hi,

Has anyone seen the adverts for BT in Spain, I am thinking of switching from Telefonica but would like to know if anyone has had any experience?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nice view said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone seen the adverts for BT in Spain, I am thinking of switching from Telefonica but would like to know if anyone has had any experience?


Frying pan and fire spring to mind LOL!!! I've not heard of BT over here altho I thought that BT and Telefonica were "related" somehow??!! See what others say...!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

you'll still be desaling with telefrustration when it comes to installation or repairs. BT in Spain really just does the admin work and handle a small amoiunt of help line calls(which they pass on to telef*&kup, who then deal with the problem)

A few people I know went with BT in Spain and they have differing opinions of the service, but the general feeling is that most of them are not happy.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

nice view said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone seen the adverts for BT in Spain, I am thinking of switching from Telefonica but would like to know if anyone has had any experience?


I´m sure if Steve tags along he will tell you more. But to make it short: this is not British Telecom, they are a distributor and a bad one come to it, lots of bad feedback about them on the internet.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Frying pan and fire spring to mind LOL!!! I've not heard of BT over here altho I thought that BT and Telefonica were "related" somehow??!! See what others say...!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


they are here and I've been to one of their sales meetings, to be honest the whole set up appeared to be a franchise from BT and as I said you still have to deal with telefouledup.


----------



## skingood (Dec 10, 2009)

Nothing but trouble, your line will always be from Telefonica and although BT says they sort everything it is not true. You will get bills from both directions and if you try not to pay Telefonica anymore you lose your line. If you stop paying BT you lose your number. There are other options. I have now changed to a satellite company and except in extreme weather i have Internet, telephone and calls for around 28euros per month. Choose wisely.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We switched to BT nothing but trouble!!! We are back with telefonica now.


----------

